#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Welcome to Gus G's gaff on Koh Samui   " Samui Reef View Resort " + 66(0)77419242

## terry57

Welcome to Gus G's gaff on Koh Samui   " Samui Reef View Resort " + 66(0)77419242

----------


## terry57

Gus's gaff is located 4 klm's south of Lamai beach, book 3 nights and he will pick you up on arrival.

----------


## Nawty

Did'nt I win a weekend here or something ?

----------


## terry57

These photos are supposed be be full screen 600 by 800 format. ?
Anyway carry on.

----------


## terry57

Gus's resort ticks all the box's. Large clean rooms with all the fruit, nice pool, motor bike hire, pool table, nice staff and a quite location a short way from the madness of Lamai and Chawang. A short walk down the road will take you to the beach. I stayed with Gus a few months ago and will be back there in a few days. Cheers GUS.

----------


## terry57

When you lot are reading Gus's posts he is sitting in this chair having a nice little drink.  Anyway if your ever on Samui give Gus a crack as you wont be disappointed as one gets bang for his baht in this resort.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Cracker little pool, clean and is brilliant when the suns shinning.

----------


## terry57

Great rooms with D.V.D, fridge, mini bar, AC, sat TV, great bed and large bathroom.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> These photos are supposed be be full screen 600 by 800 format. ?


Stop posting links to the smaller versions then.

----------


## terry57

Look into GUS'S restaurant, hire bikes in front, nice food, icy drinks and hospitable service await.

----------


## terry57

Gus has given a lot of support in the way of free rooms as a prize in Teak Doors picture competition so give Gus some business when your on Samui and come have a coldie around his pool.

----------


## terry57

Anyway lets have a look around Samui. These Beatles are for rent and are a good way to cruise around the joint.

----------


## terry57

Don't go here if you have had any acid.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

This is the private home of one of Samui's top builders. Absolutely beautiful,  I was gob smacked by its quality and beauty.

----------


## terry57

This one was for rent, I love these traditional Thai gaffs. Put in an Air Con, hot water and Internet and ones in business.

----------


## terry57

Another gaff for rent, privately owned condo for rent at six squillion quid a week.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

OOPS, Sorry about the picture sizes, I've just figured out why I've bolliked up.

I'll try harder next time.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Still many beautiful little bays scattered around the island if one is prepared top get around for a look see.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

How many baht to the squillion?

----------


## terry57

Some very nice private houses scattered around Samui built in a nice environment away from the bolliks of lamai and chawang.

----------


## terry57

I was very surprised to see upmarket houses being bunged up every where and there cutting roads high into the mountain. Thing was many off them where sitting empty.

----------


## terry57

The new court house and at the back was a brand new spanker prison. Plenty of money spent on this building and no expense spared.

----------


## terry57

Looking over to Koh Phan-gan.

----------


## terry57

I ran into this local family having a barbie on the side of the road. Great stuff.

----------


## terry57

I'm at the water fall, there's still plenty of stunning surrounding on Samui for the wanderer. Just get of the ring road and it just opens up.

----------


## terry57

Plenty of long distance sailors around also. This massive yacht was from New Zealand.

----------


## terry57

Loved this sign as no bugger wears a helmet anyway. Gives the cops a great way of getting tea money at the end of the month.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Maenam beach. Still holding its own up against the mad houses of Lamai and Chawang.

----------


## terry57

I'm on my way to Koh Tao, the chick looked hot from the back.  :mid:   :Smile:  . I'll finish this thread tomorrow. Cheers.

----------


## crazy dog

why can't gus post his own spam?

----------


## Travelmate

Is Terry a Spammer for rent?

----------


## oldgit

Nice photos, thanks Terry, will go down there next time we are out.

----------


## chassamui

This is no spam and others have done great reviews on the place before.

I stayed here based on a recommendation from TD and the review was spot on.

Thre two things that are not shown are the great breeze that you get in that bar/restaurant, and the cheerful generosity of Gus and his staff. 

I go to Lamai for the odd social event and always stay at Gus' place. He and his charming lady are always helpful and welcoming.

Nice review Terry.

----------


## chitown

Do Beatles in Thailand have air con? I had one in Chicago that had no air or a heater. Was only fun to drive about 12 days out of the year  :Sad:  




> Anyway lets have a look around Samui. These Beatles are for rent and are a good way to cruise around the joint.

----------


## Thetyim

> Do Beatles in Thailand have air con?


Yes

Retro fitted though

----------


## klongmaster

> why can't gus post his own spam?


 hardly spam CD when he's been a sponsor of prizes on TD before...geez some people...

----------


## Chairman Mao

Heard it's lovely, haven't been to Samui in 5 years, and that was only for a few days.

Looking forward to heading down to Gus G's gaff sometime soon.

----------


## gusG

> When you lot are reading Gus's posts he is sitting in this chair having a nice little drink.  Anyway if your ever on Samui give Gus a crack as you wont be disappointed as one gets bang for his baht in this resort.


Thanks for the thread Terry, great stuff!

You wait till you see my new double wide-screen set-up,makes this one look very sad. All bells and whistles. I've got a new chair too,(my back loves it).

Bye the way, I don't do spam, But if these lads come down here and like the setup, and want to to give me some brownie points, what's the harm.

Cheers Chas I'll see you next time you are down this end of the island.

Young Scampy has called in here last 2 days for a feed and a few drinks, and in contrast to the popular opinion, yes he does pay his own way.

And yes Nawty you did win a free stay here, so get your arse out of Survivorland and bring your family down here for a visit.
Thanks guys.

----------


## terry57

Alright, here's a picture from gus's restaurant showing the great views and sea breezes. No spam here Crazy Dog, just straight up reviews of a good Aussie that provides quality digs at a great price and also provides prizes on Teakdoor for good will and betterment of the forum.  Give it a crack matey.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Gus's bar and pool table which in a few days I'll be drinking Thai whisky.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

He's 5 mins down the road, but I am too drunk to drive, do you know how long I have spent making sure the spelling is okay on this post?  - without Gus I would be anorexic, best breakfast in Samui, and if you have the willpower to not have the breakfast and try something else then the pork chops, mash and al dente veg are a godsend.

Full review when sober.

----------


## terry57

On my way to Koh Tao, we have stopped at Koh Phan-Gan and the ice cream lady was doing business.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

MY gaff on Koh Tao.

----------


## terry57

This place is only 1 year old, its situated near the pier and the town, I've adopted it as my home when in country.

----------


## terry57

I've decided to adopt the best room there, up the top with the full size window. I've got a monthly rate of 25000 baht which includes water and electric, bloody good deal for this Island as good accommodation ain't cheap. Any other room is bought for 20,000 but considering I'm only there for 6 weeks this time I opted to be a capitalist bastard.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I'm perving out my window. This cat cleans the beach every morning,  the eye candy is usually much better than looking at this fella.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Looking across to the pier. This year has been a good time to visit Thailand because of the lack of tourists.

----------


## terry57

Nice big room with sat TV, A/C, fridge , hot water and large bathroom.

----------


## terry57

Well worth the extra baht to have the top front room with the large window. Going rate for this room in season is 1800 baht a night. Lucky I got contacts.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The restaurant for the complex is run by DA and her family. They had piss all when I first met them back in 89 and now there flush with Baht thanks to the boom in diving tourism and scanky backpackers.  :mid:

----------


## terry57

Avery important part of my kit is my diving gear and I'll be giving it a good flogging in a week or so.

----------


## terry57

The locals love there Siamese fighting fish and some serious baht changes hands.

----------


## terry57

The boys are into it.

----------


## terry57

Tao is a great island just to cruise around and pleb out.

----------


## terry57

Thought I was imaging things when I seen this sign as Koh Tao is in the middle of now where. The trapeze had its opening night 2 months ago and I was lucky enough to be there for it.

----------


## terry57

Here she blows and the idea is to extract baht from punters by giving lessons. Don't know if it will be successful as most people are to pissed up to get up there.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

This turtle ain't going near that trapeze.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lovethai

nice review and nice pics terry. planning to go to ko tao myself next year, want to do my advance dive course there. heard its one of the best spots in thailand together with similian islands.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

GusG's gaff isn't on Ko Tao - but still a good thread.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Terry we're gonna miss each other again - I fly back tonight.

----------


## terry57

> GusG's gaff isn't on Ko Tao - but still a good thread.



Urm,   did you read the start of the thread Scamp ?  :mid:   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

They can bang together a decent sandwich at the bakery.

----------


## terry57

Tao is progressing incredibly quickly but still has a layed back feel totally different than Samui.

----------


## terry57

They are building some very interesting houses.

----------


## Butterfly

Ko Tao seems nice,

quite a nice little place on that beach,

----------


## Butterfly

the problem with Thai is that they will turn every paradise island into a shithole

see Kho PiPi and Phuket, and soon Kho Chang

Not sure how long Kho Tao will last

----------


## terry57

I like this one Awesome views and some serious baht being invested in these properties. Many being owned by foreigners who take out a 30 year lease on the land. This set up seems to work fine.

----------


## terry57

Tao is only 12 s/klm in size and every year has a water problem yet every new resort and every second house is installing swimming pools ? If one does not have there own well and must purchase water its bloody expensive.

----------


## terry57

A very nice environment in which to live and many houses are for rent.

----------


## terry57

Conventional housing as well going up.

----------


## terry57

There's a glut of housing available on Tao, one can pick and choose, prices are negotiable depending on the length of time one stays.

----------


## terry57

The snorkelling day trips are great value. I'm taking my game reel over this trip and plan to get out and do some serious fishing also great value compared to what one pays in the real world.

----------


## terry57

Hope to be hooking into some of these, anything of this size will released but I feel I'll be fighting off the Thais who will be pissed if I let them go.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

These will be going back to Da's restaurant so she can cook free fish for the punters.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Just happen to be cruising along one morning and this jumped out at me. I'd rather see this grouper swimming as they ain't known as good table fish but when in Thailand one must go with the flow.

----------


## terry57

I bought this bike for $400. I'm going to modify it to carry 2 scuba tanks for shore based diving which there is plenty off on Tao.

----------


## terry57

The layed back main street in rush hour.

----------


## terry57

These are all diving boats. Tao is world known these days and certifies the most students in all of South East Asia. The diving is not world class but Tao is an unbeatable place to learn because of its shallow water and many sheltered bays. On a good day the visibility can get to 30 metres. Also the courses are very well priced and the quality of the dive shops top notch.Many people bringing there children to learn and Tao is great for family's these days providing a safe and friendly environment with many different ranges of accommodation.

----------


## terry57

Welcome to Tao.

----------


## terry57

The end. Hope you enjoyed this tour. Cheers.   :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Nice one skip. I would love to see a pic of the motosai fully laden.

----------


## BarnacleBill

Beam me up, Skipper! Have just arrived in Thailand - not my first visit, but this my last, I'm settling down here.  Look forward to visiting these places eventually and meeting some of you TD members.  Thanks for the p;ics they were superb

----------


## Riatsalawhit

:cmn: Great place to chill out is Lamai lets hope it stays this way in the future my last visit was in Charweng beach never again its like Blackpool at wakes week people falling over one another and really crappy european bars,anyway enjoyed your snaps thanks a bunch.

----------


## Fabian

Great thread, Terry.

----------


## bobbysan124

Nice.  Thanks.

----------


## Digitalwolf

*Thanks for sharing your pics Terry. Definitely places I would love to vist.*

----------


## MeMock

How big are the rooms gus? 

Got space for my family of 4 (ie separate bedrooms)?

----------


## gusG

Rooms are quite large, around 26 square meters, but unless one of the kids either shares your bed (queen-size), or the 2 kids share a single bed together, it would be a bit cramped.

Or I also have a Double room and and a 2 single bedded side by side.

And I also have a 2 bedroom apartment/flat with a queen-size bed in each room.

How old are the children?

----------


## Top Cat

Gus

Whats your nightly rate to accomodate a "single" bloke?

Cheers.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Gus I Need A Breakfast - Now!

----------


## gusG

Top Cat, that depends on what time of year it is. Check out, Samui Reef Resort  Welcome and look at my rates page, email my contact address and I'll give you a better deal. 

Scampi, go eat some Japanese Porn sushi for breakfast, now!! Fresh and tasty.

----------


## cambtek

Lovely pics of koh tao.
i first went to samui in 1978 or 79 and there was one set of bungalows on chaweng beach built by two swedish seamen.
All one could hear all day was the banging of hammers as the thai furiously built new bungalows.
It was  death sentence to go to the outlying islands as thats where the fishermen/pirates took their viet refugee booty,women,gold and diesel engines.
They would keep the women for a while and then sell them into the brothels.

----------

